# To revert to stock springs or not



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry misread your question at first.

It all depends on your finances and what kind of ride you want. If you want a comfortable ride, go back to stock suspension. If you want a "sporty" ride upgraded to performance shocks and struts.

I like how mine rides with Koni shocks/struts and Eibach springs. My wife on the other hand doesn't.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

JLL said:


> Sorry misread your question at first.
> 
> It all depends on your finances and what kind of ride you want. If you want a comfortable ride, go back to stock suspension. If you want a "sporty" ride upgraded to performance shocks and struts.
> 
> I like how mine rides with Koni shocks/struts and Eibach springs. My wife on the other hand doesn't.


Do you bottom out the front struts over medium or larger road bumps/imperfections? I literally get a loud bang straight through my dash if it’s a big enough bump lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Noiitekk said:


> Do you bottom out the front struts over medium or larger road bumps/imperfections? I literally get a loud bang straight through my dash if it’s a big enough bump lol


If by bottom out, you mean hit the bump stops, yes. But the car doesn't hit the road. I live in a pretty flat area of the country though.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

JLL said:


> If by bottom out, you mean hit the bump stops, yes. But the car doesn't hit the road. I live in a pretty flat area of the country though.


Sorry yeah I meant hitting the bump stops. If even with sport struts I’ll be bottoming out still perhaps I should return to stock springs. The roads here in the Northeast are terrible but I am moving 2500 miles away in about 2 1/2 months, however the roads out there aren’t really much better.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Noiitekk said:


> Sorry yeah I meant hitting the bump stops. If even with sport struts I’ll be bottoming out still perhaps I should return to stock springs. The roads here in the Northeast are terrible but I am moving 2500 miles away in about 2 1/2 months, however the roads out there aren’t really much better.


The only way that you may not hit the bump stops lowered on big bumps is with coilovers or a strut with adjustable compression rate.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I dont work on cars but for trucks....

If your concern is comfort nothing has ever rivalled the oem setups. Not in comfort. And definitely not in price.
I have worked with $5,000 fox setups with custom tuning to simple Bilstein or eibach swaps. OEM still won hands down. And while some setups gave like 1" to 2" of extra travel this rarely led to any legitimate real world benefit even off road.
And most aftermarket setups are missing shock boots, and use cheaper metal on metal joint designs such as uniballs or hybrid designs (icon delta joints) that tended to fail within months.

I know that's trucks but yeah my recommendation is just stick with OEM and learn to be happy with it.


----------



## Salam (Sep 19, 2021)

الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Stock springs and bilstien HD stock strut replacement. Should be most comfortable and help with the abuse of rough roads. Now the bilstien that are made for lowering with eibach will be sporty and should hit the bump stops way less then 40k stock shocks. 

I’m down the line of bilstien B14 coil overs set to the tallest setting. Will be lower then stock but not so much you have limited travel.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

What about modifying the bump stop for the lowered stance?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Salam said:


> الرجاء المساعدة


Translated to - please help

Welcome Aboard!

What do you need?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiitekk said:


> Happy Sunday guys. So I am coming up on 50,000 miles on my 2014 and I’m looking for opinions on whether to swap back stock springs or get the Bilstein sport struts and stay lowered. The Eibach springs lowered my car pretty dramatically so it’s ridden like trash for the past 25k lol. Does anybody have those struts installed and can offer some guidance? The rear rides fine and doesn’t give me any problems but the front end bangs on almost every bump.
> 
> TL;DR: spend $100 on stock springs or $434 on Bilstein sport struts.
> 
> View attachment 294283


I have both Eibachs and Bilsteins. No matter what, if you hit a pothole or some other such thing, you will hit the bump stops.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't take mine to the track so I don't see the absolute need for a performance suspension. I love the way it rides and wouldn't trade that for a rare instance of 'back roading' or DED. Since I switched to summer ultra high performance tires I'm happy with the amount of grip needed for daily driving. In fact, some cars I replaced the suspension with a track-oriented set up I ended up questioning why I did it.


----------

